# Infinti Q50



## NoI4plz (May 2, 2012)

Has anyone tried a fully spec`d out version. Any thoughts on this versus the 3, A4, ATS, IS?


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Still not out yet. Waiting. The Hybrid AWD variant looks interesting 

There is a stop sale on them in my area due to a software update that needs to be put on them. 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

IMO AWD Hybrid one will be brilliant. but we'll have to wait and see. i hope for TTv6 - IPL version to complete with ///M, AMG and RS lines


----------



## NoI4plz (May 2, 2012)

Inner geek here, but Im itching to try out the drive by wire steering. It apparently has feedback motors. hmmm


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/sedans/1307_2014_infiniti_q50s_first_test/



> For buyers looking for more tech than driving enjoyment, this is their car
> 
> Read more: http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/sedans/1307_2014_infiniti_q50s_first_test/#ixzz2agL7SVhY


ouch

Looks like Infiniti has missed the mark yet again. The Lexus IS seems to be a fantastic car though.


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

AutoUnion said:


> http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/sedans/1307_2014_infiniti_q50s_first_test/
> 
> ouch
> 
> Looks like Infiniti has missed the mark yet again. The Lexus IS seems to be a fantastic car though.


when did infiniti miss the mark last time? G37 was always selling like crazy, and its a really good car


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

nightmareuki said:


> when did infiniti miss the mark last time? G37 was always selling like crazy, and its a really good car


It sold well because you could lease one for less than you can buy an Accord or Camry. People only bought it because it was dirt cheap.

It felt a cut below the Lexus and Germans. Not to mention, the unrefined VQ37 they insist on keeping.

- Sent from Galaxy S4


----------



## NoI4plz (May 2, 2012)

The suspension is the Achilles heel on the car ARGH!

I wonder if I had to choose would i choose a car whose Achilles heel is the suspension (Q50) or one whose is the steering feel (F30)....


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

AutoUnion said:


> It sold well because you could lease one for less than you can buy an Accord or Camry. People only bought it because it was dirt cheap.
> 
> It felt a cut below the Lexus and Germans. Not to mention, the unrefined VQ37 they insist on keeping.
> 
> - Sent from Galaxy S4


what was only the last few month when they were trying to move them before Q50 comes out.
Also to many the current VQ37 is non issue, many enjoy its rawness, but they did tone it down in the Q50 apparently


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

NoI4plz said:


> The suspension is the Achilles heel on the car ARGH!
> 
> I wonder if I had to choose would i choose a car whose Achilles heel is the suspension (Q50) or one whose is the steering feel (F30)....


Q50 or G?


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

NoI4plz said:


> The suspension is the Achilles heel on the car ARGH!
> 
> I wonder if I had to choose would i choose a car whose Achilles heel is the suspension (Q50) or one whose is the steering feel (F30)....


Problem is the suspension stems from chassis. It has a lot of unsprung weight. Not to mention, the old G did ride pretty bad.

- Sent from Galaxy S4


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

nightmareuki said:


> what was only the last few month when they were trying to move them before Q50 comes out.
> Also to many the current VQ37 is non issue, many enjoy its rawness, but they did tone it down in the Q50 apparently


They're selling the G37 and Q50 side by side, so that's not an excuse.

The VQ37 is most def. an issue. The Germans are using more powerful engines that are much smoother. Not to mention, the Lexus 3.5 V6 is also one of the best V6s ever made. The VQ lost that destinction once they upped it to 3.7L.

- Sent from Galaxy S4


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

On these boards, the comparison tests get most of the attention. But the individual reviews like this one make more interesting reading. There is absolutely no indication here that the Q50, as nice as it is, equals the 335 or S4 as a sport sedan. And, the IS350 road test I read a few days ago claimed the suspension was soft.

We're only reading that BMW's top positon is being threatened where writing that lends sensationalism to the story. When you consider the automotive press' position as a whole, it's still the 335 and the S4, and then everything else. 

They may seem to think that the whole segment has softened, which may be true a little, but it may also just be a reflection of car makers knowing that they can dial in the firmness more easily than they can dial it out, and that customers might even be willing to pay more for a car with an adjustable suspension than for a car that just kicks ass without having one. I know many here would disagree, but that seems to be the direction.

In any case, rumors of the 3 series' demise as the benchmark sport sedan seem to be premature. Let's keep our eyes on the F10 forum, now that the LCI is out with the revised steering feel.


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

AutoUnion said:


> Problem is the suspension stems from chassis. It has a lot of unsprung weight. Not to mention, the old G did ride pretty bad.
> 
> - Sent from Galaxy S4


i really have no idea where you coming from 


> The steering feels natural, and the car turns in sharply and predictably at every corner. There's never any hint of front-steering-ratio dithering or rear-axle steering from the 4WAS system, but one is tempted to credit this gadget for disguising the G's 54/46 front/rear weight bias to feel like the BMW's 51/49 on this stretch. With the shifter in the "S" gate, the transmission controller retains lower gears while holding a throttle position in a sweeper and calls for dramatic rev-matched downshifts when braking or decelerating for a curve, providing smooth engine braking while slowing into a turn. Control freaks can shift for themselves, using large paddles fixed to the steering column, but doing so isn't necessary to go fast. BMW's natural (non-active) steering feels somewhat lighter to the touch, but is no more or less accurate or innate than the Infiniti's. Both cars are easy to drive smoothly, at least when braking and turning. The 335i's twin-turbo engine occasionally delivers more thrust than the right foot intends, especially with the torque converter locked up as it usually is. Couple this with the fact that BMW offers no mechanical limited-slip device on the 335i (it's standard on the G37), and you get a lot of DSC intervention on corner exits in the rain, however gently you squeeze the go-pedal.
> 
> Read more: http://www.motortrend.com/roadtests/coupes/112_0708_infiniti_g37_bmw_335/viewall.html#ixzz2ajl9r3Ek





> So how does the story end? Considering the micro performance margins and the macro price differential, plus that unnerving oil-temperature issue (what other final development work is the current 335i owner performing?), we send the G37 riding off into the sunset with a narrow but decisive margin of victory-and the promise of a fifth installment coming soon.


----------



## MercF30_GA (Jul 22, 2013)

Having owned a g37S coupe with every option available I still found it lacking to all the 3 series I've owned. It's Nissan origins bleed through at the seems. And first glance at the new Q50, once again I see a gussied up maxima falling short of the mark. I'm sure it will suffer from the same reliability issues as the models of past. But if you are truly interested in owning one, just wait a year when you can buy their "S" trim cars at a $20k discount. Of course assuming it follows current G premiums in the used market. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

MercF30_GA said:


> Having owned a g37S coupe with every option available I still found it lacking to all the 3 series I've owned. It's Nissan origins bleed through at the seems. And first glance at the new Q50, once again I see a gussied up maxima falling short of the mark. I'm sure it will suffer from the same reliability issues as the models of past. But if you are truly interested in owning one, just wait a year when you can buy their "S" trim cars at a $20k discount. Of course assuming it follows current G premiums in the used market.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


are you a politician? you sure are saying a lot without much substance.


> "found it lacking to all the 3 series I've owned"
> "Nissan origins bleed through at the seems"
> " gussied up maxima falling short of the mark"


care to elaborate?


----------



## K-A (Nov 12, 2010)

So it's basically a re-skinned and refined G37 with yet another blahzay wannabe-BMW design. Right now Acura aka Honda, Infiniti aka Nissan and Lexus aka Toyota all have newly released Sedans who in their fumbled quests to be "Japanese BMW's" happen to look almost identical to one another. This Q50 looking like the best of that bunch (kind of looks like how Lexus hoped the GS would have turned out).

The articles comments on the suspension/ride being too harsh on road impacts and too floaty on the highway sound exactly like the driving characteristics of my E-Classes. It's interesting to me because Renault/Nissan/Infiniti and Mercedes are working very closely with each other these days. There were even rumors that the Q50 was taking the E Class chassis which I believe may have been disproven (?). If the rumors were true, it would not be a good thing at all for Infiniti who want dynamically and sportily driving cars.

The technology sounds impressive but honestly technology is always the last place I look when I'm buying a car, I guess I'm "old school" in mentality whereas I care about the tangible, fundamental values and technology is more-so a bonus (though whatever I'm already trained to become necessities for my future cars, as is usually the case with tech).

I'll definitely be interested in getting a test drive in one of these though.


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

K-A said:


> I'll definitely be interested in getting a test drive in one of these though.


I'll drive one too, but I agree with you - this Q50 appears to be a reskinned G37 with a bunch of technology bits thrown on top. I'm disappointed; I had high hopes for that car. Infiniti seemed to be at the cusp of something really good with the G37 and I thought they knew what the gap was.

I could be wrong, though.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

MercF30_GA said:


> Having owned a g37S coupe with every option available I still found it lacking to all the 3 series I've owned. It's Nissan origins bleed through at the seems. And first glance at the new Q50, once again I see a gussied up maxima falling short of the mark. I'm sure it will suffer from the same reliability issues as the models of past. But if you are truly interested in owning one, just wait a year when you can buy their "S" trim cars at a $20k discount. Of course assuming it follows current G premiums in the used market.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


what reliability issues are you referring to?

The G's reliability has been stellar. TrueDelta and every other objective measure of the G's reliability indicate that it has very high reilability, few trips to the dealer, etc

This has also been my experience (Had one a few years back, my brother in law works for Nissan and gets me the crazy good VPP below invoice employee pricing)

http://www.truedelta.com/Infiniti-G/reliability-127

Please provide a source for your claim that "it will suffer from reliability issues"...

Such as?

This is the ONE area we can all agree that the Infiniti (as well as Lexus, etc) will prevail over the Europeans....


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

That post was full of incorrect data. For example, while Infinitis no doubt share parts with Nissans, there is no platform relationship between the G37 and the Maxima or Altima. Infiniti uses totally different chassis designs, all of them RWD-based (except the new SUV), and the closest Nissan relative is the 370Z.


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

WJGreer said:


> That post was full of incorrect data. For example, while Infinitis no doubt share parts with Nissans, there is no platform relationship between the G37 and the Maxima or Altima. Infiniti uses totally different chassis designs, all of them RWD-based (except the new SUV), and the closest Nissan relative is the 370Z.


yeah, few things like turn signal switches, maybe navigation screen


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

Get a Land Cruiser and save yourself some gas money.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

If anyone is looking for a Japanese BMW, their only choice is the fantastic Lexus IS. 

Year after year, Infiniti has proven themselves to be nothing more than a joke. 

I'm filling Acura under the same category also. 

- Sent from Galaxy S4


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

AutoUnion said:


> Year after year, Infiniti has proven themselves to be nothing more than a joke.
> 
> - Sent from Galaxy S4


Elaborate


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

AutoUnion said:


> If anyone is looking for a Japanese BMW, their only choice is the fantastic Lexus IS.
> 
> Year after year, Infiniti has proven themselves to be nothing more than a joke.
> 
> ...





nightmareuki said:


> Elaborate


I agree, elaborate. I'm not going to run out and buy an Infiniti either, but according to what I see on the roads I drive, the G37 was a very successful offering for them. And setting aside the NVH issue we always read about, the automotive press really liked them too.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

WJGreer said:


> I agree, elaborate. I'm not going to run out and buy an Infiniti either, but according to what I see on the roads I drive, the G37 was a very successful offering for them. And setting aside the NVH issue we always read about, the automotive press really liked them too.


The G37 was supposed to be a 3 series killer. Never happened. Terrible ride, poor NVH, outdated technology. The only way they were able to sell so many was because they brought out dirt cheap leases.

Q50 came out. Every review has been saying that it has become more disconnected, but is loaded to the gills with more technology. It's still based on the old chassis and is overweight for its class. To top it off, Infiniti is still selling the older G37 next to the Q50. With the top spec Q50S AWD going for $50k+, what makes the Infiniti so special that I would spend 335xi money on it?

This brings me to their 5 series killer, M37/56. It was supposed to trounce the competition, yet when it came out, it placed near the back of the pack in almost every comparison. It was trashed for its harsh ride, poor NVH, and such. Now, the only way Infiniti seems to selling them is by leasing them for a little bit more than a normal G37 lease. I've been offered a M37x for 36 months at $399 with 0 down. You can't even lease a loaded 3 series for that much.

The only reason why Infiniti is selling any sort of volume is due to their dirt cheap leases. In fact, I remember reading somewhere that the G has the highest lease penetration rate of any luxury car. Even more than the BMW 3 series.

Couple that with poor reliability, what's the point of Infiniti? They only seem to be selling to those too cheap to buy a BMW. Lexus has surpassed them in almost every way. While Infiniti struggles to sell any car over $45k (basically the G and JX), Lexus has no issues moving the GS/LS in respectable volumes.

Infiniti and Acura are the jokes of the luxury industry.


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

Infiniti G37 has been a good car for Infiniti and it help save them as well. They are very reliable cars in fact they are more reliable than the company that use to be called AUTOUNION. The only Infiniti that has reliability issue was the original QX56 when it was built in Mississippi 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

eazy said:


> Infiniti G37 has been a good car for Infiniti and it help save them as well.


How so? Resorting to dirt cheap lease deals with inflated residuals to move volume hurts a brand more than it can save them. The last time BMW tried this, they lost a lot of money on those lease turn ins. One of my closest friends is the GM of a BMW/Infiniti franchise. They are right on the edge of closing it down and letting BMW take over the building. His GM friends in the Northeast are echoing similar thoughts with the brand too.

If this saved them, why did Ghosn want to get rid of the brand?

http://m.autoblog.com/2013/01/25/how-and-why-nissan-nearly-killed-off-infiniti/

Not to mention, he even said quality has to improve

http://www.autoweek.com/article/20130520/carnews/130529999



> For example, in J.D. Power's annual U.S. Vehicle Dependability Study, which measures problems experienced in the past 12 months by original owners of 3-year-old vehicles, Infiniti has gone downhill.
> 
> From a tie with Cadillac for No. 12 in 2010, it dropped in the rankings to No. 14 in 2011 and No. 27, tied with Jaguar, last year. The number of problems per 100 vehicles from Infiniti actually increased in each of those years.
> 
> In the 2013 study, released in February, Infiniti improved to 20th. But it still languished below the industry average.


- Sent from Galaxy S4


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

AutoUnion said:


> The G37 was supposed to be a 3 series killer. Never happened. Terrible ride, poor NVH, outdated technology. The only way they were able to sell so many was because they brought out dirt cheap leases.


Have you even driven G37? 
the leases dropped when Q50 was coming out to move more Gs


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

nightmareuki said:


> Have you even driven G37?
> the leases dropped when Q50 was coming out to move more Gs


Of course I have. They were always significantly cheaper than the equivalent BMW. That's how they moved volume. If they priced them on par with the 3 series, no one would even look at Infiniti.

They brought out the even cheaper 24 month leases last summer to clear G inventory. Yet that seems like a stupid decision on their part because they're still selling the G37 alongside the Q50 until 2015.

These cheap lease deals are exactly why we have seen the emergence of dbag G drivers. They make BMW drivers look like saints in comparison.

- Sent from Galaxy S4


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

AutoUnion said:


> How so? Resorting to dirt cheap lease deals with inflated residuals to move volume hurts a brand more than it can save them. The last time BMW tried this, they lost a lot of money on those lease turn ins. One of my closest friends is the GM of a BMW/Infiniti franchise. They are right on the edge of closing it down and letting BMW take over the building. His GM friends in the Northeast are echoing similar thoughts with the brand too.
> 
> If this saved them, why did Ghosn want to get rid of the brand?
> 
> ...


First almost every car in the g37 class has aggressive lease deals. Next off Carlos consider killing the Infiniti brand before the original g35 came out. As for reliability the Infiniti that are built in Japan are pretty good. However the original Qx56 has terrible reliability. Also the jx35 has CVT issues.

I do admit that Infiniti changing the name of there most establish car to the q50 is kind of stupid. Plus going from the Japanese BMW to the Japanese Audi is even dumber. 
I do like the exterior of the q50 however, the interior is not distinctive.i mean it has the same interior design theme as a Hyundai. Where is the analog clock?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

eazy said:


> Carlos consider killing the Infiniti brand before the original g35 came out.


Exactly. That happened when Infiniti's most popular cars were blatant rebadges of Nissan products. The G35 was the solution to that problem, not the problem itself.

I think Infiniti's issue is that they waited 3 or 4 years too long to release a redesigned G. Nobody outside of their building saw the G37 as anything other than an LCI of the G35. The development costs for the model had long since amortized and Infiniti got fat and happy on higher per-unit profitability. Meanwhile, everybody else was busy creating buzz around upcoming models.

Then they finally release the Q50, almost abruptly after waiting so long, and it appears to be a little underwhelming. Something tells me it won't sell as well as they want it to, and that will be a big problem for Infiniti.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

G37x is a decent car for the money. Decent. Just that. Nothing special. 

All the bells and whistles, decent handling for 300 something a month. Epic reliability. Meh handling. But it sucks gas more than a Tahoe. 

When my wife's passat popped an injector 3 days after the warranty expired and VW let me know they would good will this one ONLY, we drove it right to the infiniti dealer and were able to get an AWD G37 w nav for like $397 w nothing down.

Don't think we are going to get another one though. 3 sedans doesn't cut it. We need a wagon or ute.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

eazy said:


> Next off Carlos consider killing the Infiniti brand before the original g35 came out.


The article makes it seem that it was a lot more recent. Specifically right around the time when the G was due for replacement.



> I do admit that Infiniti changing the name of there most establish car to the q50 is kind of stupid. Plus going from the Japanese BMW to the Japanese Audi is even dumber.


Striving to become Audi isn't a bad idea (stealing Johan is a good place to start), but they clearly don't have the brand recognition or lineup to back it up. Audi has become the media darling because they've revamped the entire lineup and they're all fantastic cars.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

WJGreer said:


> Meanwhile, everybody else was busy creating buzz around upcoming models.


This is a good point. There is almost always buzz around the German brands. They are constantly bringing out new models. I can't say the same thing about Infiniti. They've gone stagnant.



> Then they finally release the Q50, almost abruptly after waiting so long, and it appears to be a little underwhelming. Something tells me it won't sell as well as they want it to, and that will be a big problem for Infiniti.


They might have to turn to their usual tactics of large incentives and cheap leases, even though it goes against Johan's vision for Infiniti. When he was at Audi, he made it clear that Audi would never participate in heavily subsidizing leases. His fear was that it would ruin resale and brand image. This is exactly what has happened to Infiniti.


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

On the other hand, I'll say one good thing about Infiniti and also Lexus. They start talking about these cars, and you can almost immediately go out and buy one. The Infiniti dealer near me has 50 Q50s in stock, and the Lexus guy has about 20 IS models.

The reveal for the 4 series, on the other hand, happened, what, two months ago? I bet I don't see one at a dealer until mid fall. 

I get that BMW might be doing that on purpose - build anticipation and demand, and all that - but I want to drive a damn 4 series.


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

AutoUnion said:


> The article makes it seem that it was a lot more recent. Specifically right around the time when the G was due for replacement.
> 
> Striving to become Audi isn't a bad idea (stealing Johan is a good place to start), but they clearly don't have the brand recognition or lineup to back it up. Audi has become the media darling because they've revamped the entire lineup and they're all fantastic cars.


I am sorry no there was serious discussion about killing infiniti after 2002. Now lets talk about Johan, He took over audi when they were already improving sales in fact there sales are about the sames as infiniti's. Plus they both have the sames weakness in that the sales of the higher price sedan are not as good as the Big 3 (MB, BMW, & Lexus). From the looks of it Johan might end being the Rob Johnson of auto retailing. If I was a Infiniti, I rather be the Japanese BMW than a Japanese Audi. Not all audi are fantastic cars.

Now back to the Q50 I finally drove one yesterday I can say as someone who like the G37 I am disappointed with the car. First they did not address the 2 weaknesses of the G37 ( Engine & level of quality plastics in the interior). Now the car has more weaknesses besides the new name.

1Steering: If it was not for the E90 the G37 would have had the best steering in its class now the Q50 feel numb down. This was the base steering I hear the new steering is even worse. Let be honest here most cars in this class have numb steering.

2 Transmission: In order to make the VQ a more fuel efficient engine they had to change the gearing and let me tell you it is very annoying in normal mode. I admit it not as sluggish as the GM 6 speed unit found in the E90 328i it nowhere as good as the ZF 8 speed found in the F30.

3. Sound: I kind of like the exhaust note in the G37 many of my friends that own G's like the exhaust note as well now there is no exhaust note.  As someone that coming from a E90 328i to a F30 335i I like that there is a exhaust note on the 335i it gives the car more personality.

Verdict: Although the Q50 might be a better car on paper it lost the things that made the G37 special. I am sorry Audi fans but the G37 was the best 3 series alternative out their. Not anymore with the Q50, if you want a 3 series alternative I suggest looking at the new IS or ATS.


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

eazy said:


> I am sorry no there was serious discussion about killing infiniti after 2002. Now lets talk about Johan, He took over audi when they were already improving sales in fact there sales are about the sames as infiniti's. Plus they both have the sames weakness in that the sales of the higher price sedan are not as good as the Big 3 (MB, BMW, & Lexus). From the looks of it Johan might end being the Rob Johnson of auto retailing. If I was a Infiniti, I rather be the Japanese BMW than a Japanese Audi. Not all audi are fantastic cars.
> 
> Now back to the Q50 I finally drove yesterday I can say as someone who like the G37 I am disappointed with the car. First they did not address the 2 weaknesses of the G37 ( Engine & level of quality plastics in the interior). Now the car has more weaknesses besides the new name.
> 
> ...


i havent driven the Q50 yet, but based on the review i would not like it, i really like the driving dynamics of G37, the engine and the sound, espcially if you consider that the AWD G never came with the tires even close to 335xi sport. seems like the only improvement in the Q50 is the looks. I think it looks stunning, bar none in its class


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

I hope the Q50 does well. The G, regardless of NVH, was amusing to pilot. I felt BMW was worth the extra cash. The IS...milquetoast, an utter fail in the sport sedan segment. The IS qualifies as a secretary car.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Q50: unless your everyday commute has a figure 8 in it, it's a mediocre car. Slightly faster. Interior ergonomics are stupid (two screens)

IS: Best interior, better driving dynamics, better chassis, better steering feel, better seats, better build quality, slightly cheaper

- Sent from Galaxy S4


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

AutoUnion said:


> Q50: unless your everyday commute has a figure 8 in it, it's a mediocre car. Slightly faster. Interior ergonomics are stupid (two screens)
> 
> IS: Best interior, better driving dynamics, better chassis, better steering feel, better seats, better build quality, slightly cheaper
> 
> - Sent from Galaxy S4


ha, good job bending things to your opinion


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

^ I watched the exact video you did. Sorry if you had trouble understanding the outcome of the video.


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

AutoUnion said:


> ^ I watched the exact video you did. Sorry if you had trouble understanding the outcome of the video.


you might wana brush up on your comprehension. Never once did he say mediocre in the video. 
i guess mediocre means this now - "despite my reservations about the steer by wire, i got to say that this is a pretty fun car to throw around a canyon" 9:08 
And he also liked the two screen, what he did not like was that there were both touch screen and physical buttons with overlapping functions.
"I like it, its a step in the right direction ........good leather, pretty good seats, nice steering wheel, good pedal placement and all that stuff..."


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

Why does every damn thread have to descend into a pissing match.


----------



## ep_83 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'd take that Q50 over the IS. I think it looks sexy. I think both cars are great. I must say the IS exterior is growing on me.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

WJGreer said:


> Why does every damn thread have to descend into a pissing match.


Because those who think they know it all are annoying to those of who do.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Another win for Lexus, yet ANOTHER loss for the Q50S. Last place? ouch

R&T


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

ep_83 said:


> I'd take that Q50 over the IS. I think it looks sexy. I think both cars are great. I must say the IS exterior is growing on me.


it looks fine, if you don't get the F Sport


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

MercF30_GA said:


> Having owned a g37S coupe with every option available I still found it lacking to all the 3 series I've owned. It's Nissan origins bleed through at the seems. And first glance at the new Q50, once again I see a gussied up maxima falling short of the mark. I'm sure it will suffer from the same reliability issues as the models of past. But if you are truly interested in owning one, just wait a year when you can buy their "S" trim cars at a $20k discount. Of course assuming it follows current G premiums in the used market.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


It can't be a "gussied up Maxima" since that car has a completely different front wheel drive chassis.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

AutoUnion said:


> Clearly, you are the exception. If I offended you, I am sorry.
> 
> That being said, a significant portion of the G crowd around here fall under my characterization.
> 
> ...


Well, to me it looks a lot nicer, that's for sure - I'm still having trouble with that F30 front end.

BMW 3 series leases have been pretty "affordable" for many years, offering buyers a grade up from a Honda Accord. This has changed the demographic over the years. My sister is on her 2nd 3 series sedan with premium package, AWD, no sport package, auto tranny etc. It's become the new Accord for many who might never have imagined themselves in a BMW.... still a great car, but less "special".

To assume the new Q50 cannot compete is kinda silly, IMO - perhaps it can't compete in terms of snob appeal (which shows the remarkable staying power of marketing and brand recognition), but it can certainly rate on substance, value and outright performance - apples to apples.

As an aside, 5 years ago, we chose an M35x over a 5 series because, in every category we could think of, we felt it "better" - this is subjective of course, but we didn't buy it because it was "cheaper", we just liked it more. At the time, the automotive press agreed, scoring the M higher than the 5 in every road test published.


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

I saw a Q50 inside the mall last weekend. It looked pretty nice, really - but it was silver, and the Infiniti silver did not pop nearly like Titanium Silver does. 

Sadly, I'm not sure Glacier Silver does either.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

WJGreer said:


> I saw a Q50 inside the mall last weekend. It looked pretty nice, really - but it was silver, and the Infiniti silver did not pop nearly like Titanium Silver does.
> 
> Sadly, I'm not sure Glacier Silver does either.


The blue color looks pretty decent. I wonder how it works look in a wine color. Maroon

- Sent from Galaxy S4


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

AutoUnion said:


> The blue color looks pretty decent. I wonder how it works look in a wine color. Maroon
> 
> - Sent from Galaxy S4


fak the colors im waiting for this 


> We have an all-new engine in the pipeline that will only be built in Japan, as it requires specialized production methods only available here. It is a totally new 3.7-liter direct injection, twin-turbocharged V-6 that is being built for our new IPL (Infiniti Performance Line) range of high-performance vehicles. Targeting the likes of the C63 AMG and M3, it will generate upwards of 530 hp.
> 
> Read more: http://www.motortrend.com/future/fu...ith_530_hp_twin_v6_in_pipeline/#ixzz2eVAAjggi


: popcorn:


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

I drove a Q50S Hybrid. Actually, I drove it back to back with a Cadillac ATS 3.6 and an IS350 F-Sport. This was a few weeks ago when the Q50 just started showing up at local dealers; mine was allowing test drives although they couldn't actually sell them at the time. I would have preferred to drive the non-hybrid but them's the breaks...

I thought the car looked good in person although perhaps a little conservative (as opposed to the Lexus). Same goes for the interior. The quality is definitely stepped up from the G37 but the design seemed a bit bland. The seats were okay. I will go on record as saying I don't appreciate or value all of the technical gadgets in this car. I also didn't care for the dual touch-screen dashboard. I prefer actual knobs and buttons which you can operate by feel. As for how it drove, the car was fast in a straight line (pretty comparable to my E90 335i) and the hybrid system was refined and seamless. I didn't have a chance to flog it on a twisty road like all these magazine reviews but in a fast lane change it felt heavy and leaned a lot. You knew there were a lot of batteries back there for the hybrid system without having to open the trunk (which is small and useless thanks to said batteries). I wouldn't mind driving the non-hybrid version some day but overall I wasn't wowed by this car.

I think I had a more positive experience in the IS350 F-Sport. Black is the color to get since it least accentuates the wide-mouth grille and curvy sheetmetal creases. The interior was great; sort of like a late-80s/early-90s Toyota retro style done over with top-notch modern day materials. Capacitive-touch controls were thankfully kept to a minimum (only the driver and passenger temp controls behaved this way from what I can recall). I also LOVED the main LCD display in the instrument cluster and the seats were amazing (I liked them even better than the E90 sport seats I'm used to). It drove very much like a Lexus in the sense it was solid, quiet and a bit isolated but unlike the Infiniti it had a Sport setting for the suspension which actually livened things up. It didn't roll over in a quick lane change and the steering had more feel. The ride quality was perfect. The downside is that the car was definitely slower than what I'm used to. I think if it had about 30-40hp more (making it competitive with an E90 335i) I'd be pretty tempted by this car. I'm older now (gray hairs starting to show up) so I'm not really put off by the "Lexus-ness". It was sporty when you wanted it to be but quiet and refined the rest of the time.

The ATS was another story. I won't waste time describing it other than to say it didn't feel like a quality product. The V6 engine was coarse and the exhaust sounded like it belonged on a 10 year old Hyundai, not a modern $50K sport sedan. The touch-based controls were awful. I would never buy one.

At the end of the day, I felt that none of these cars looked or drove as good as my 6-year old E90.


----------



## NoI4plz (May 2, 2012)

.....I was out for a bit, and i just checked my control panel today, and this thread is priceless. 

Anyways, i was wondering if the Q50s infinite (well as much as possible in todays car) customization options for driving performance make this a better as an all rounder vs say the IS. To clarify, the IS is quite the competitor to the top sports sedan crown, but I wonder if its amazing handling affects daily drive-ability, aka when comfort trumps driving agility. 

The tech videos on the q50s point to a car that can be customized for just that, the IS has something similar but like most cars with a "driving mode" selector, they dont really do much. 

Any thoughts. 


BTW:
Infiniti lease offers are sometimes super great deals, which allows them to move inventory. Not saying it takes away from anything, but the same lease deals are hard to get from BMW as they always over inflate the pricing on their inventory. Then again the 320i was a response to the competition.


----------



## Leftlane11 (Sep 28, 2013)

Here is my opinion, based on direct ownership of Infiniti cars for the last 10 years.

I owned a G35 coupe when they first came out, then a 2005 G35 sedan, then finally a 2006 M45. I have also drive the new Q50 extensively on a week long test drive, courtesy of my fantastic dealer.

Every one of these cars was absolutely rock solid, with ZERO service issues EVER. I'm not sure where AutoUnion is getting his reliability info, but Infiniti makes a bulletproof car that never breaks. No way I'm the exception either.

My M45 is the longest I've ever owned a car - almost 7 years and 150k trouble-free miles. In fact, I kept waiting for something to break, just so I would feel less guilty about trading it in. Nothing ever broke, though, so I kept it for a long time. BTW - this 06 Infiniti had lane departure warning, intelligent cruise control, rearview camera - a lot of stuff that the more expensive brands trumpet in 2013. I loved this car - loved it. I would have been completely happy to trade in for another M, but the swoopy styling only appeals to me in the Sport version, and I think that model rides like crap, unfortunately. I chose this car over the 5 series at the time, and it was a no-brainer to me - more tech, more gadgets, better reliability, and a lower price. I've always considered the Infiniti driving experience somewhere between BMW and Lexus, which is fine for a daily driver that will never strand you.

As far as the new Q50 - doesn't do it for me. I like the styling, as I think it's a nice evolution of the G. The interior looks okay, but I found the functionality to be lacking. For one, I hate fingerprints on my stuff, and the touchscreen looks like a Petri dish after 3 minutes. Also, there are several quirks I didn't care for, like a dinging door after I turned off the car. I also have always hated that when you open the trunk on an Infiniti, it opens approximately 1/400th of an inch. The drive was okay but nothing special - throttle tip-in is still extreme, just like on the G. Steering is too light for my taste. Power is good, engine sounds a bit coarse. Sticker on the car I drove was high $40k range - so you lose me on the value proposition there.

Overall, I think Infiniti has done well because they have offered a fantastic alternative at much better pricing. The vast majority of the population is more interested in affordability and reliability than driving excitement. If you say that BMWs are as reliable, you are kidding yourself. BMWs are priced at a premium and appeal to a specific kind of buyer - nothing wrong with that. 

I'd take the Infiniti over the Lexus all day long - have you seen how small the IS feels inside? And talk about lulling you to sleep with the driving dynamics......maybe the new IS is a step in the right direction, but the 2013 GS 350 F sport I bought last year did nothing for me at all.

Just my opinion.


----------



## WannabeX5 (Aug 5, 2012)

I think Infiniti's best years are behind them. While the new cars will probably be just fine reliability wise, they have lost that special feeling that made me love them and aren't as connected from a driving experience. The Q50 underwhelmed me. I was expecting more. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

Well, my wife's G37 just totally died. Brakes out, everything. 2011. Lovely.

ETA, so far, Toyota, Infiniti, VW have all left me stranded, all within three years of purchase. 

Toyota had a computer go bad, VW had a bad injector, Infiniti who knows.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

There are solid indications that Infinti WILL unleash a very potent Q50 variant that will rival ///M and AMG: 500+hp and nearly as much twist. 

Interesting to say the least...

Bimmer App on HTC-One


----------



## K-A (Nov 12, 2010)

I saw a Q50 today and I think it's actually really nice.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

K-A said:


> I saw a Q50 today and I think it's actually really nice.


Agreed. Initially I thought it would be a simple G facelifted. But no, it is sweet and more aggressive than G.

Bimmer App on HTC-One


----------



## K-A (Nov 12, 2010)

TXSTYLE said:


> Agreed. Initially I thought it would be a simple G facelifted. But no, it is sweet and more aggressive than G.
> 
> Bimmer App on HTC-One


Yeah, it's pretty elegant and slick. I don't like the front all that much though (Japanese cars always have the most hideous fronts to me).

All in all, IMO Japanese Sedans are more boring and "me-too" now than ever, with Lexus, Acura, etc. all just getting duller and more irrelevant in the design field. However, Infiniti (as usual, IMO) put out the best design compared to them.


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

pony_trekker said:


> Well, my wife's G37 just totally died. Brakes out, everything. 2011. Lovely.
> 
> ETA, so far, Toyota, Infiniti, VW have all left me stranded, all within three years of purchase.
> 
> Toyota had a computer go bad, VW had a bad injector, Infiniti who knows.


sooo whats wrong with the G?


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

nightmareuki said:


> sooo whats wrong with the G?


They claim dead battery. 2 year old car used normally every day. Odd because full accessory power but no start.

Counting the days until we return it.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2014-infiniti-q50s-hybrid-test-review



> Still, the steering produces about as much cause-and-effect satisfaction as introducing a bill into the U.S. House of Representatives. Something akin to your intention may come out the other end, but expect unwanted amendments.
> 
> You can dial up or down the steering effort and even its response rate, but it's always too heavy or too light, and the scrub loading and self-centering never feel natural. Your hands might as well be spinning the Wheel of *Fortune.
> 
> ...


It's a shame this car is so lackluster. the Q50S Hybrid AWD, on paper, looks like a fantastic car.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Leftlane11 said:


> Every one of these cars was absolutely rock solid, with ZERO service issues EVER. I'm not sure where AutoUnion is getting his reliability info, but Infiniti makes a bulletproof car that never breaks. No way I'm the exception either.


I'd much rather believe statistics than anecdotal evidence, but maybe that's just me.










BMW, Mercedes, Lexus, Porsche, Cadillac, Acura ALL superior.



> I'd take the Infiniti over the Lexus all day long - have you seen how small the IS feels inside? And talk about lulling you to sleep with the driving dynamics......maybe the new IS is a step in the right direction, but the 2013 GS 350 F sport I bought last year did nothing for me at all.


What does it being small inside have to do with putting you to sleep? The IS drives better, has a better interior/fit&finish/reliability/resale, and comes with a better badge.

That Lexus GS, you say you've owned, is the best driving car in its class with the best steering feel and chassis dynamics. Superior to the equivalent F10.


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

AutoUnion said:


> I'd much rather believe statistics than anecdotal evidence, but maybe that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good for them, and i can tell you as a BMW owner who has 3rd nissan and Infiniti that my X3 had about 15K worth of repairs before it hit 60K miles, its look the dealer 4 hours to fix a ****ing light bulb and they did not do it right either.
my first maxima(03) had 90K+ when it was totaled never been to the dealer once.

if you want to compare reliability go here
http://www.truedelta.com/


----------



## nightmareuki (Sep 4, 2010)

pony_trekker said:


> They claim dead battery. 2 year old car used normally every day. Odd because full accessory power but no start.
> 
> Counting the days until we return it.


what else was wrong with it before?


----------



## K-A (Nov 12, 2010)

Problem with the IS is that it's one of the most awkwardly tasteless, frankly hideous sedans to come out in some time. Lexus is putting out a better technical product than Infiniti but due to looks alone I'd think someone would be crazy to choose an IS over it. IMO the Q50 looks a class above, easily. 

The only stylistic thing I can commend the IS on is that it's finally a Japanese sedan that doesn't blatantly rip off German design. Though the results aren't well from it.


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

K-A said:


> Yeah, it's pretty elegant and slick. I don't like the front all that much though (Japanese cars always have the most hideous fronts to me).
> 
> All in all, IMO Japanese Sedans are more boring and "me-too" now than ever, with Lexus, Acura, etc. all just getting duller and more irrelevant in the design field. However, Infiniti (as usual, IMO) put out the best design compared to them.


Mazda sedans are better looking when comparing to its european competitors

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

K-A said:


> Problem with the IS is that it's one of the most awkwardly tasteless, frankly hideous sedans to come out in some time. Lexus is putting out a better technical product than Infiniti but due to looks alone I'd think someone would be crazy to choose an IS over it. IMO the Q50 looks a class above, easily.
> 
> The only stylistic thing I can commend the IS on is that it's finally a Japanese sedan that doesn't blatantly rip off German design. Though the results aren't well from it.


To my eyes, all the new Lexus designs look like the old designs with a bunch of plastic effects stuck on. The bones seem the same.

The F10 has fantastic bones.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

nightmareuki said:


> good for them, and i can tell you as a BMW owner who has 3rd nissan and Infiniti that my X3 had about 15K worth of repairs before it hit 60K miles, its look the dealer 4 hours to fix a ****ing light bulb and they did not do it right either.
> my first maxima(03) had 90K+ when it was totaled never been to the dealer once.
> 
> if you want to compare reliability go here
> http://www.truedelta.com/


You seem to be the outlier. Stats don't lie. Nissan and Infiniti have poor quality compared to the better Japanese brands (Lexus/Toyota) and even some European brands (BMW/MB/Porsche).

And the headlight "problem" is a dealer issue. If you want to talk about poor design, so many cars these days require you to take off the front wheels and peel away the liner to replace the bulbs. New Altima is a very good example of that.

And to back up my claim, my BMW has been bulletproof since I've gotten it. This is my straight 8th German DD. I've NEVER had issues with any of them.

- Sent from Galaxy S4


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

eazy said:


> Mazda sedans are better looking when comparing to its european competitors
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I'll agree to this. The new Mazda 6 looks better than the Passat (the only euro entry in that market). In fact, it might be the best looking car in that class.

I'm not sure about the new Mazda 3 though.

- Sent from Galaxy S4


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

AutoUnion said:


> I'll agree to this. The new Mazda 6 looks better than the Passat (the only euro entry in that market). In fact, it might be the best looking car in that class.
> 
> I'm not sure about the new Mazda 3 though.
> 
> - Sent from Galaxy S4


I think the Mazda 6 looks better than the Europe only brands as well. The problem with Mazda is that they have supply issues since they can not keep up with demand

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

nightmareuki said:


> what else was wrong with it before?


A lot of little nits.

Never really handled quite right.

Controls aren't as easy to use as idrive. Traffic doesn't work.

18 MPG in local travel. $70 fill up. Ok for my car but for my wife, not so much.

Also the air conditioning heat is never right. It's either off or a blast furnace.

But really, the only reason to buy a car like this is reliability with a pinch of sportiness.

Next spouse car will be a Honda/Subaru. Cheap to operate and reliable.


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

AutoUnion said:


> I'll agree to this. The new Mazda 6 looks better than the Passat (the only euro entry in that market). In fact, it might be the best looking car in that class.
> 
> I'm not sure about the new Mazda 3 though.
> 
> - Sent from Galaxy S4


I think they both look good. If Mazda can find enough R&D money to put a good motor into that 6, it would make a really interesting option at that price point.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

WJGreer said:


> I think they both look good. If Mazda can find enough R&D money to put a good motor into that 6, it would make a really interesting option at that price point.


The diesel should be coming next year. It was supposed to be out in 2013, but had some delays with the EPA.

It would be nice to see a nice turbo under the hood, maybe with AWD also?

- Sent from Galaxy S4


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

pony_trekker said:


> Next spouse car will be a Honda/Subaru. Cheap to operate and reliable.


The new Accord Touring and the Hybrid are both fantastic choices in that segment. LED headlights, blind spot monitoring, etc. Tons of tech.

- Sent from Galaxy S4


----------



## WilliCO (Oct 16, 2007)

AutoUnion said:


> The diesel should be coming next year. It was supposed to be out in 2013, but had some delays with the EPA.
> 
> It would be nice to see a nice turbo under the hood, maybe with AWD also?
> 
> - Sent from Galaxy S4


Exactly what I was thinking. Bring that in for around $35K nicely equipped and you'd have some buyers.


----------

